# 

## Sergei1

.  .     **      ,     .    1  7.7.         - ,    1 .    ?        1,   ,   ,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## sunko

"   __ ",   ,  1    "   ".    ?

----------


## Sergei1

1  : -- .     -,    .    ..

----------


## 1977

*Sergei1*,      70,   ,      .  - ,          ,     .

----------


## sunko

(   )

----------


## sunko

> 


  :Wow:

----------

> 


   -      ,    ,

----------


## 1977

*sunko*,       4-!!!  ,               :yes:

----------


## .

*sunko*,     .         70

----------


## sunko

>

----------


## Sergei1

> (   )


  ?  1 .        .  .    ?

----------


## sunko

9									
  2011 .									
 /				 	 			   " 
 "	"   "
 :  .     :

    ?

----------

...     7.7 ...  70       ()...     7.7        ,      =.!  :Wink:

----------


## Sergei1

> 9									
>   2011 .									
>  /				 	 			   " 
>  "	"   "
>  :  .     :
> 
>     ?


.     ,   ?

----------


## sunko

> .     ,   ?


==   

 , ,  1

----------


## sunko

> 1  : -- .


 ,   " /"  ...    !

----------


## Sergei1

> ==   
> 
>  , ,  1


 ,    .      .  . 
        ,         , ,    - -   . - , ,    . .. -   . 70,      .    -    . 

   ,  .

----------


## -==-

,    ,     .
   ,      ,  ,         1 .
     ,    ,   
,    ,       ,    .
          (        ),    ,    " "
  -   ,

----------

> .  .     **      ,     .    1  7.7.         - ,    1 .    ?        1,   ,   ,  !


         ,           (  )

----------


## AK-85

! , ,    ,     ?
   :
      ,     , ,           , , ., 4-, 2-  2011,  ., .    .
      , ..  , ,  2011      ,   , ..    Exel,     .     ,        . .
  ,            ?

----------


## 1977

*AK-85*,       ?  ,    ,   ,    - , ,  .

----------


## AK-85

,          () ,              ,    .    -     ?

----------


## 1977

> 


 ?

----------


## AK-85

> ?


        , , ,

----------


## 1977

(         )  ,      -      .       -         .    99%         .

----------


## AK-85

! )))

----------


## ˸

> Exel,     .


    ...  ...

----------

